# Building my cycling base... and swimming.



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Just looking for some thoughts and suggestions....

Like many of us here I'm currently working on my base for the season. Mixing in a lot of low level stuff, high cad drills, log z2-z3 rides.. and a few hard rides from time to time. All on the trainer following a loose plan and trying not to go too hard too quick.

I'm also swimming. Currently swimming 5-6 days a week around 1-2 hours a night. I'm competing in some US Masters swim meets and my last meet is towards the end of March. 

Cycling base training is mostly about lower intensity stuff and teaching my body to burn fat.. 
Swim training is about high intensity repeats and plenty of moderate work.

Based on that is my swimming in any danger of messing up my cycling base. I imagine that the intensity and time spent in the pool will benefit my cardio system.. However when I'm going much easier on the bike am I sending mixed signals to my body? Or are my muscles able to learn to adapt to both and I'm just over thinking things?

Obviously I can't excel at both to the same level and plan on decreasing my swimming as my cycling increases towards April when I race in the Tour of Battenkill.

Ideas? Thanks!


----------

